# What Brand do you like best?



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

What brand of polyester shirts do you feel like you've had the best results with?


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

Depends on who you are marketing to.

Photo of the grand kids for grandma...Hanes Soft Links
Event shirts...Hanes Soft Links/Vapor Basics/Jerzees 21M
HiVis safety shirts...AmeriTees
Performance shirts...there are so many any more I can't keep up!!

For overall deepist colors I prefer the Vapor Basics.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Of the dye sub blanks I've worn, I have to say I like the vapor apparel ones the best.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks to you both!


----------

